# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  owen v's fowler

## chance

i know fowler is coming back to liverpool now which is great news but if you had to choose which you wanted to come back,which would it be? OWEN OR FOWLER? i think fowler.

----------


## pookie1968uk

i think its quitea close call but i picked fowler as i really like him. loved him playing for liverpool and never understood why he had to go. if he can reach his form again he could still be brilliant.

----------


## alkalinetrio

owen i wud preffer

----------


## Katy

Michael Owen. Fowler is useless. Hes played one game all season and he only managed to score in that because they were Scun thorpe united. League 1 is it. Liverpool can have him Its one wage packet City can afford not to pay. He was never a team player, playing for us as i dont think he actually ever wanted to be there.

----------

